# Brush Recommendation for Shedding Corgi



## ringo16 (Oct 24, 2012)

So I have a puppy Corgi that is around 5 months old now and he has been shedding a bunch of fur everywhere. We have a regular pin and bristle brush, but I was wonder if there is a better recommendation for reducing the shedding.
I've read about the Furminator, Oster Undercoat Rake, and Kong Zoom Groom, but I have no clue which to get. 
Thanks


----------



## aliceisalive (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi!
As a dog groomer, I know how much corgis shed! The Zoom Groom is more for shorter haired dogs, what I use that works AWESOME is JW Pet Gripsoft Undercoat Rake first to get the bulk out, brushing both with the coat and backwards to get the soft undercoat out. I finish with the Furminator to really get it all out, and a slicker brush to remove any stray hairs. When I'm done bathing/brushing a corgi there are no more shedding hairs =)


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Is use a slicker a comb and a good couple under coat rakes. I wouldn't use a furminator. They do more harm then good. A zoom groom would also be great to have to for bathing


----------

